# How many times a day do you feed your Chi puppy?



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I was at PetsMart today and a vet tech that was also a Nutro consultant told me that no matter how old the dog is you only feed them once a day??? My little boy is starving in the mornings and then is hungry again in the afternoon and again at night, he always whines and cries for something and I know it is either needs to potty or hungry? Am I feeding to much? I know that all the dog food bags say 3 times a day but this vet tech said that she went to school for this and she knew better?


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

I dont mean to be rude or anything but tell that person to shove it. I feed my puppy who is 8 weeks once in the morning usually around 6 when she wakes me up. Then again at noon, and again at 6pm... chi pups are so tiny they can only eat a small amount at a time so they need to eat atleast 3 times a day. I think some people feed them four times... Hope to be some help to ya! :wave:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*how many??*

I agree whole heartedly and what scares me is this lady went to school for this? and has dogs of her own? I feel like it would be torture on a baby making him go without when he is so hungry :roll:


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

I agree with Ilovekieki, young pups should be fed at least three times a day, more if they are really tiny.


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

with chihuahuas, you have to be really careful that they are eating often because they are prone to hypoglycemia. 

that vet is obviously not very smart and really shouldn't be saying such generalized things. when zoey was a puppy, we fed her 3x a day. now we feed her 2x a day and she's a little over a year.


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

I leave food out for Chico 24/7. My husband told me we should feed him that way because then he can just eat when he wants. I've been feeding him like this since i got him and he is the perfect weight. I never put more than 1 cup of food out for him a day though. I stick to the feeding amounts, just not the feeding times.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I agree with everyone , I feed my boy 3 times a day & he is 10 months old , I think it is important for him ( and all Chihuahuas ) to have regular meals .


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

so do I! my little girl is still on 4 times a day as she is only 11 weeks, I am gonna stick with this for a few more weeks yet, as she eats such a little amount at each sitting.

I fed Mr Big 3 times a day until he was a year, and then made it two larger meals a day, first thing in the morning and again at 6 in the evening.

Each dog is different, but would definitely need more than one meal a day :shock:


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Ack!!! Only once a day?!?! That couldn't possibly be more wrong. Angel was on a 3X/day feeding schedule but now is down to 2 times a day with a mid-day snack of sorts. She has weaned herself off the lunch time feeding actually... not necessarily by my decision. I offer lunch to her but she rarely wants more than a bite or two so now that is all I give her as a "snack".


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

If your still not convinced it's best to feed 3/4 times a day , maybe you could phone Nutro direct ? ( they have a free helpline here in the uk , i'm sure they do where you are too : ) ) I'm sure they would tell you the same  

sara :wave:


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

We feed Baby 2 times a day, but she gets her dish left out with food in it all day. She doesn't really each much of it that way, though. She also gets many treats in between.


----------



## sonny's mama (Apr 14, 2005)

I had my vet tech tell me Sonny's molera was a birth defect! She is totally wrong, feed your poor little puppy more than once a day, definately! Sonny gets fed throughout the day, and average of 3 times, but he usually only pigs out at night...
But our little chis are too tiny to only eat once! 
What is being taught in vet tech school :wink: just kidding...
I think with chis being so tiny, there are things (like feeding) that are just different than most dog breeds i guess...

Puppies need all they can get...wait till their adults before you send them to
weight watchers!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*feeding schedule*

It wasnt a matter of being convinced, I thought the lady was crazy to begin with I have five dogs and have had them all since pups and they have always been fed 3 times a day no matter size or breed. I think that keeping a puppy from eating when he is starving ranges right up there with animal abuse :wave:


----------



## sye (Feb 14, 2005)

i give mina a half a cup of food a day and i give it to her in the morning and she eats it through out the day and still has some left over by night.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

she's an idiot :? puppy's NEED 3 meals a day !!!


i free feed ......they have 3 bowls of food during the day ...and when i come home i put fresh food in their bowl :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## sye (Feb 14, 2005)

who's an idiot? i hope you're not referring to my dog.


----------

